# tvbi.o for tivovbi



## acaos (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got a Series 1 TiVo and I'm trying to install TiVoVBI on it. I've discovered I need to get tvbi.o to get tivovbi to work. I can't find this file anywhere - I've searched google and other search engines and dug around on this site and the mbm download directory on the samba site (which no longer exists).

I do have the actual tivovbi program, just not the separate tvbi.o file.

Would anyone who has the tvbi.o file be willing to put it up for download or send me a copy?

Thank you very much!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you look on the DDB fourm?


----------



## acaos (Feb 22, 2006)

I did - no luck, unfortunately.


----------

